
Amazon’s Zappos Rejected by U.S. Supreme Court on Data Breach Suit - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-25/amazon-s-zappos-rejected-by-u-s-high-court-on-data-breach-suit
======
smn1234
"The online shoe and clothing retailer argued unsuccessfully that the
customers couldn’t sue without proof of concrete injury, such as the impending
misuse of their information." ... "the sensitive nature of the stolen data,
which included credit card information, left customers vulnerable to identity
theft. The appeals court pointed to people who said their email accounts had
been commandeered or credit cards fraudulently charged."

